# Tortoise eating Chicken



## Hantslad (Dec 26, 2012)

Right, we have this obsessed Tortoise who is insisting on sitting with us.

Where ever we go he follows. Now, we put a plate of scrap chicken wings down after a Christmas munch, to find the Tortoise eating the chicken left overs.

I thought they were veggies?

You may remember we bought a female Tortoise to add to the family recently, but he is not interested in her at all. I think we have a part human tortoise?


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2012)

My 5 year old daughter will happily sit and eat a gallon of ice cream with sprinkles and chocolate syrup on top. Doesn't mean its good for her.

Tortoises are opportunists. They will eat whatever they can find including some occasional protein.


----------

